# Fronts with Peacocks



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Here is the deal. I picked up 2m/4f Albino Eureka Reds at our classic show here in Chicago. They are real stunners. The males are both around 4 or 5" and the females slightly smaller. I am concerned that the 125 mixed might be too stressful for them. I am thinking I could put them with my Fronts for a little while. The Fronts are pretty relaxed and I am thinking they will ignore the Peacocks since they are completely different than they are. I am also thinking that the Peacocks will be the same way. More concerned with themselves than these odd looking blue striped fish. The fronts all range from the alpha male at 7" to the smaller females at 4".

Of course, if I could just find a screaming deal on a 75/90 or 5' 100/120 this would all be moot. I am really hoping to grow these out further and breed them. What do you experts think..............?


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Anyone???????


----------



## the_evil_dickfeldi (Feb 17, 2006)

I think it should be okay because the tank is large. But still be careful because the peacocks can or may dominate the fronts.

You should still have a spare tank for the peacocks, in their own tank, they would behave better and you could maximize fry production

And this isn't a very long answer cooldown....You should calculate at least a day for answers, not just a few hours.

Just my 2 cents :thumb:

Ted


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

it should be ok for a while. Though I have seen picture somewhere a frontosa is holding a full size peacock in its mouth. But in your case, a 7" frontosa should leave the 4" peacocks alone.


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

Charles said:


> it should be ok for a while. Though I have seen picture somewhere a frontosa is holding a full size peacock in its mouth. But in your case, a 7" frontosa should leave the 4" peacocks alone.


  that was a freaky image alright!

I always say fronts with fronts


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Chago, I agree 100% with you about fronts with fronts. They are a display and deserve their own tank for sure!

But I am talking short term. A month or two tops. I can get a 75 with tops and strip for $220 here if I can't find a craigslist special for the P's. That's the idea. The P's in a 75 or 90 or even a 5'er 120. Just want a month or two to find a deal before I buy new.

Just call me "El Cheapo!" :lol:


----------



## chago (Mar 4, 2008)

sawboy said:


> Just call me "El Cheapo!" :lol:


jajjajajjajaj!!!!!! :lol: :lol:

that was funny!!!!.... I say 2 thumbs up then.....!!


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Let's hope. just found a 90 with top, canopy and "extras" for FREE!!!!!!! on craigslist.

Left a message. Sure hope the guy calls back!


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Just an update. The P's are now in there own 90 and the Fronts once again have 210 gallons to themselves......well except for that BN pleco and syno angelicus.


----------



## allen2 (Dec 16, 2007)

The pleco is cool but the syno's will become an issue once the females start laying eggs. I wondered for the longest time why my burundi females never laid eggs. Removed the Syno and a week later one was holding.

Something to think about.


----------



## sawboy (Sep 18, 2006)

Uhhhhhh, it's just one Syno Angelicus. They are HIGH as far conspecific aggression. No breeding, and I know the pleco is safe.


----------

